# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Replika dhe Përgjigje për myslimanët dhe ateistët për pyetjet e tyre

## mesia4ever

Iliria e Para shtroi nje pyetje shume te rendesishme. Do te mundohem t'i pergjigjem ketyre pyetjeve nga kendveshtrimi Krishter - Biblik, por nuk garantoj se per ty si ateiste do te kete sens pasi ju besoni se njerezimi u krijua rastesisht dhe njeriu erdhi krejt rastesisht ne ekzistence.




> Po Zoti çfare bente  para se krijoje njeriun? Ka kush qe e din? A i kishte thene ndonje "profeti" per kete?


Bibla na flet per nje Perendi qe ekziston jashta kohes dhe thote se eshte i perjetshem. Ai gjithmone ka ekzistuar dhe gjithmone do te ekzistoje. 




> Fetaret e verber pohojne qe Zoti ka egzistuar çdo here. Po çfare e shturi Ate te krijoje njeriun? Kush e "gezonte, kenaqte " Ate kure nuk kishte njeri?  Si e kishte Ai "jeten" kur nuk kishte kush ta adhuronte e ta gezonte? Pse kishte pritur aq shume ta krijoje njeriun? Kush u tha Abelit dhe Kainit t'i bejne oferta Perendise per ta kenaqur Ate ?
> Njeri i ofroi Perendise nga prodhimet e tij bujqesore ndersa tjetri flijoji nje kafshe. A ishte Zoti i varfer?


Perendia krijoi njeriun per lavdine e tij. Para krijimi te njeriut, Bibla na thote se pra vecse kishte engjuj qe e adhuronin. Ne nuk mund ta kuptojme se si funksionojne gjerat tek Krijuesi nese nuk besojme ne Bibel. Pasi ateistet punojne me llogjiken 'ne nuk dime as kush jemi, as nga shkojme, e as nga vijme' andaj kjo pikepamje e tyre nuk i le shume te kuptojne rreth Perendise.




> Shume me heret kishte krijuar kafshe te tjera qe nuk  e adhuronin, nuk i benin kurban?  PSE? A i duhemi ne Zotit? Feja thote  JO. A krijoje Perendia gjera te kota?
> Pse? Ka njeri qe ka ndonje sqarim?


Ne i duhemi Zotit sepse ne jemi krijuar te kemi bashkesi-marrdhenie shpirterore me Te. Kafshet nuk jane krijuar qe ta adhurojne Perendine, vetem njeriu ka kapacitet te adhuroje Perendine.
A krijoi Perendia gjera te kota?! Hmm ne botekuptimin ateist gjithcka duhet te jete e kote pasi erdhen ne ekzistence pa kurrfare qellimi. Madje edhe syri yt e dora jote ne botekuptimin tuaj eshte e kote pasi keto erdhen pra rastesisht pas miliona viteve te evoluimit.
Ne botekuptimin ateist jeta nuk ka kurrfare rendesie, dhe asgje nuk vleresohet sic i takon, andaj ty se pari te ftojme ne agnosticizem (si pozicion me neutral) e pastaj pyet per kuptimin e jetes.

----------


## iliria e para

Pergjoigje e plot goja.
Po une di se cfare shkruan, por nuk e di per ato qe nuk shkruan. Çfare bente Zoti kur nuk kishte njerez? Kush e kenaqte?
Nese Ai ka egziatuar , pse nuk ka egzistuar njeriu? A e dinte se nje dite ka per ta krijuar? Pse priti?

----------


## Wordless

90% te nenforumet fetare i keni mush ju dy me pacavure

----------


## mesia4ever

> Pergjoigje e plot goja.
> Po une di se cfare shkruan, por nuk e di per ato qe nuk shkruan. Çfare bente Zoti kur nuk kishte njerez? Kush e kenaqte?
> Nese Ai ka egziatuar , pse nuk ka egzistuar njeriu? A e dinte se nje dite ka per ta krijuar? Pse priti?


Bibla flet per nje Perendi qe ekziston jashte kohes, pra ishte dhe eshte i perjetshem. Teistet dhe ateistet jetojne ne dy botekuptime te ndara.
Perendia eshte i perjetshem, njeriu nuk eshte i perjetshem. Perse ska ekzistuar njeriu?! Zonje/zonjushe njeriu si krijese eshte i krijuar, pra nuk ka natyre te perjetshme. Nuk ka ekzistuar njeriu sepse ska qene i krijuar. Njeriu nuk ka ekzistuar vetvetiu dhe as nuk do te mund te krijohej apo te vinte ne ekzistence vetvetiu.
Nuk e dime se si funksionon koha tek Perendia, Perendia kishte ne plan ta krijonte nje qenie me vullnet te lire dhe me kete storie fillon edhe Bibla (kapitujt e pare). Bibla nuk tregon te gjitha misteret e Perendise, pasi Bibla eshte shkruar per te na treguar qellimin tone ne jete dhe poashtu eshte shkruar per te na treguar per planin e shpetimit te Perendise i cili zbulohet ne Ungjill.

----------


## mesia4ever

> 90% te nenforumet fetare i keni mush ju dy me pacavure


Sepse ne i biejme 'trup' (shkurt). Ne sflasim per bacen Shefqet apo per Janullatos, ne bazohemi ne tekstet fetare.

----------


## JuliusB

Ja 1 pytje llogjike e mesia. A mundet zoti te krijoje nje gur aq te rende sa te mos jete i afte ta ngrije peshe ?
Ose : A mundet zoti te behet njeri ?
Ose a mundet zoti te krijoje nje te njejte me te ? 
Ose a je ftohur n byth ti mesia ?

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ja 1 pytje llogjike e mesia. A mundet zoti te krijoje nje gur aq te rende sa te mos jete i afte ta ngrije peshe ?
> Ose : A mundet zoti te behet njeri ?
> Ose a mundet zoti te krijoje nje te njejte me te ? 
> Ose a je ftohur n byth ti mesia ?


Jo eshte e pamundur zoteri me t'u pergjigj ne pyetjet tuaja. Sepse mendoj se ne koken tende gjenden trute e gomarit. Kur ta provosh se ne koke ke tru te njeriut atehere do te te pergjigjem.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Tipike kjo per delete e krishtit, kur ngushtohen ja grahin fushave......ketu prap......


Te krishteret quhen dele ne Bibel ne kuptimin jo se jane injorante 'sikur dele' por sepse Jezusi pershkruhet si Bari. Pra ne kuptimin se sikur bariu kujdeset per delet e tij ashtu edhe Krishti eshte Bari dhe kujdeset per besimtaret (delet) e Tij.




> KUSH e mesoi hitlerin dhe lutherin ti "urrejne" cifutet ???......hajde hitleri ish ideolog, po lutheri, profeti i jot personal ???.....ti pse nuk fshin para deres tende, apo don ta mbulosh pisllekun qe e ke para dere duke treguar me gisht andej e kendje per me e larguar vemendjen tjeter kundi ???
> 
> tungi


Hitleri  u ndikua edhe nga racistet tjere, Hitleri nuk shpiku racizmin... (shiqo dokumentare me te dhena historike, ke plot ne Youtube), ideja se ka race inferiore dhe race superiore linde me teorine e evolucionit. Per Martin Luterin nuk kam lexuar shume, ka thenie qe e diskreditojne por gjithashtu ne nje kohe ai ka ndihmuar per shkatrrimin e disa idhujtarive pasi disa besime te fese katolike i ka shtrire per toke sepse dihej se me leximin e Bibles ato ishin injorance. Pra ai ishte murg dhe teolog, ka gjera te mira qe ka thene, por ka disa gjera te gabuara dhe jo krishtere qe i ka thene. Luteri nuk eshte profet i imi dhe i askujt, pasi ai ska pretenduar se eshte profet, por vetem si nje njeri qe ka pru argumente kunder fese dhe injoranteve fetare.
Problemi eshte se nuk ka njeri sot ne bote qe urren cifutet e qe thirret ne mesimet e Martin Luterit, por sot ka miliona njerez qe dalin e vrasin e kepusin koka te njerezve ne emer te asaj cka predikoi e urdheroi Muhamedi (paqja cofte me ithtaret e tij). Shqiptarin e shqiptaren nuk e preokupon luteranizmi por e verteta se vertete mesimet e Kuranit dhe Muhamedit nxisin dhune e terrorizem te nje shkalle te gjere, sic tashme po e shohim per cdo dite. Pra per keto kemi jo nje lum me argumenta, por nje det te tere me argumenta.

Ne oborrin tim eshte mesazhi i Jezusit, Jezusi ishte i pa mekat, nuk ka 'pisllek' ne besimin krishter, por vetem pasterti, ciltersi e sinqeritet, krejt keto te kombinuara + edhe te vertete. Pra eshte vet Kurani qe Ungjillin e quan 'udhezim e drite', pra Islami e njeh Ungjillin, gje qe nuk ceket nga hoxhallaret dhe myslimanet e tjere. Po te ishe ateist do te thoja 'ke te drejte te mendosh keshtu' por ngaqe sje, sje njeri qe kuptohesh.

----------


## Meriamun

Kam nje pyetje une per ty..
Ne nje pjese te bibles thohet qe profeti Lot piu vere dhe ne gjendje te dehur ngjizi bijat e tij..


Zanafilla 19:30-36Albanian Bible (ALB)

30 Pastaj Loti doli nga Coari dhe shkoi të banojë në mal bashkë me dy bijat e tij, sepse kishte frikë të qëndronte në Coar; dhe u vendos në një shpellë bashkë me dy bijat e tij.
31 Më e madhja i tha më të voglës: "Babai ynë është plak, dhe nuk ka asnjë burrë në vend që mund të bashkohet me ne, ashtu siç ndodh mbi gjithë tokën.
32 Eja, ti japim verë babait tonë e të shtrihemi bashkë me të; kështu do të mund ti sigurojmë pasardhës babait tonë".
33 Kështu po atë natë i dhanë verë babait të tyre dhe e madhja u shtri bashkë me të atin, por ai nuk u kujtua as kur ajo u shtri me të, as kur u ngrit.
34 Të nesërmen vajza më e madhe i tha më të voglës: "Ja, natën e kaluar unë rashë në shtrat bashkë me babanë tim; le të bëjmë që ai të pijë verë edhe sonte; pastaj ti futu dhe shtrihu me të, që të mund ti sigurojmë pasardhës babait tonë".
35 Edhe atë natë i dhanë verë babait të tyre dhe më e vogla shkoi të shtrihet bashkë me të, dhe ai nuk u kujtua as kur u shtri, as kur u ngrit.
*36 Kështu dy bijat e Lotit u ngjizën nga babai i tyre*.

Si ka mundesi qe nje profet I Zotit te pije  vere deri ne ate pike sa mos dije cfare behet me te dhe te ngjize bijat e tij?

----------


## semiku

> ... ideja se ka race inferiore dhe race superiore linde me teorine e evolucionit.


Hajde bre,kush ti ka mesuar keto marrezi.
Lehte eshte te shkruash nje rresht,por ate duhet mbrojtur.

Hajt,zgjidhe problemin e pare : kur dhe ku ka qene racizmi ne kulm ?
Libri i Darwinit eshte botuar me 1859.
Me shume se 2 shekuj para se te paraqitet libri i Darwinit,roberit e zi jane sjellur ne Amerike.Instituti i roberise ka qene i ngulur ne Jug te SHBAse.Nje pjese e madhe e Botes eshte nen sundimin e shteteve kolonijaliste,keto shtete cdo kend qe nuk ka pasur ngjuren e bardhe te lekures i kane quajtur inferior....Lexo me kujdes,gjate gjithe kesaj periudhe ,te gjithe europianet kane qene kreacionist - besimtare te bindur qe zoti e ka krijuar boten ashtu sic eshte ne fillim te genezes se Bibles.
Gjasme ta merr mendja qe deri te Drawini nuk ka pasur evulucionist,madje edhe zbulimet e tija i kane shkaktuar shok Darwinit.

Te thuash (ne te vertet te marresh te thena te kreacionisteve amerikan nga fletushka 3-4 faqesh) qe Teorija e Evulucionit eshte shkak i racizmit,eshte si te thuash qe Ligjet e Njutnit jane shkatare per shkaterrimin e Perandorise Romake....teorite mbi superioritetin ndaj te tjereve e hasim prej fillimit te njerezimit POR kreacionistet duduka,sidomos keta evangjelistet fashist qe edhe ti si duket je viktime e tyre,nuk jane naiv.Pergjegjesine per racizmin duan t`ja hedhin teorise se evulucionit qe ta fshehin ndikimin kreacionist ne perkrahjen e superioritetit te kombeve/racave (Bibla) gjate kesaj periudhe.
Ih,sa klerik mesjetar te krishtere e kane mbrojtur ate qe sot i themi racizem.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Kam nje pyetje une per ty..
> Ne nje pjese te bibles thohet qe profeti Lot piu vere dhe ne gjendje te dehur ngjizi bijat e tij..
> 
> 
> Zanafilla 19:30-36Albanian Bible (ALB)
> 
> 30 Pastaj Loti doli nga Coari dhe shkoi të banojë në mal bashkë me dy bijat e tij, sepse kishte frikë të qëndronte në Coar; dhe u vendos në një shpellë bashkë me dy bijat e tij.
> 31 Më e madhja i tha më të voglës: "Babai ynë është plak, dhe nuk ka asnjë burrë në vend që mund të bashkohet me ne, ashtu siç ndodh mbi gjithë tokën.
> 32 Eja, t’i japim verë babait tonë e të shtrihemi bashkë me të; kështu do të mund t’i sigurojmë pasardhës babait tonë".
> ...


Kjo d.m.th. se dy bijat e Lotit bene nje mekat te madh pasi dehen babain e tyre per te patur marrdhenie seksuale nga 'frika' se babai i tyre nuk do te kishte pasardhes. Ky eshte fundi i ngjarjes. Full stop. Spekulimet, shpikjet nga vetja dhe teorite e konspiracionit ja leme myslimaneve dhe ateisteve pasi une nuk kam kohe te merrem me to, dhe qe as qe jam anetaresuar ne kete forum te merrem me to.




> Si ka mundesi qe nje profet I Zotit te pije  vere deri ne ate pike sa mos dije cfare behet me te dhe te ngjize bijat e tij?


1. Profetet nuk ishin pa mekat. Asnje i krishtere nuk beson se profetet ishin te pa mekate, edhe Bibla qe nga fillimi na tregon se Profetet benin mekate, por nuk d.m.th. se Perendia mbronte dhe lavderonte mekatet e tyre.
2. Bibla nuk e regjistron se Luti ishte profet, por vetem se ishte nje njeri i perendishem qe jetonte ne nje kohe kur beheshin mekate, amoralitet dhe padrejtesi te medha ne permasa kolosale. Duhet ta shiqojme krejt kontekstin e asaj kohe dhe asaj ngjarjeje ne kete rast, pra mos te harrojme se Loti ishte i rraskapitur dhe i tronditur psikologjikisht nga ajo qe i kishte pare e perjetuar me heret (lexo krejt pjesen se cfare i ndodhi sa ishte ne Sodoma). Kjo mund te te kishte ndikuar qe ai te humbaste paksa kontrollin mbi veten e tij por edhe nga djallezia e vajzave te tij te cilat bene kete mekat pasi cili njeri i drejte do te mendonte se vajzat e tij kane qellimin ta dehin e te kryejne mardhenie seksuale me babain e tyre.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Hajde bre,kush ti ka mesuar keto marrezi.
> Lehte eshte te shkruash nje rresht,por ate duhet mbrojtur.


Askush smi ka mesuar mua, kam mesuar nga historia. Kemi more i nderuar argumentat.




> Hajt,zgjidhe problemin e pare : kur dhe ku ka qene racizmi ne kulm ?
> Libri i Darwinit eshte botuar me 1859.
> Me shume se 2 shekuj para se te paraqitet libri i Darwinit,roberit e zi jane sjellur ne Amerike.Instituti i roberise ka qene i ngulur ne Jug te SHBAse.Nje pjese e madhe e Botes eshte nen sundimin e shteteve kolonijaliste,keto shtete cdo kend qe nuk ka pasur ngjuren e bardhe te lekures i kane quajtur inferior....


Ne shek. 19 dhe 20 sidomos, racizmi ka qene ne kulm, saqe e dergoi boten ne prag te luftes boterore dhe ne holokaust.
Edhe myslimanet ore kane patur skllever por kjo nuk d.m.th. se kete e benin sepse mendonin se jane krijesa inferiore. Qellimi i skllaverimit ishte pra shfrytezimi i sklleverve fizikisht e jo sepse ishin raciste. Njejte edhe me shtetet evropiane.




> Lexo me kujdes,gjate gjithe kesaj periudhe ,te gjithe europianet kane qene kreacionist - besimtare te bindur qe zoti e ka krijuar boten ashtu sic eshte ne fillim te genezes se Bibles.
> Gjasme ta merr mendja qe deri te Drawini nuk ka pasur evulucionist,madje edhe zbulimet e tija i kane shkaktuar shok Darwinit.


Kreacioniste kane qene mos te themi 99.9% por besimi ne Zot nuk i ka nxitur te bejne padrejtesi, pasi Perendia nuk e urdheron aske te beje mekat e padrejtesi, sepse Bibla na thote se Perendia eshte Dashuri.




> Te thuash (ne te vertet te marresh te thena te kreacionisteve amerikan nga fletushka 3-4 faqesh) qe Teorija e Evulucionit eshte shkak i racizmit,eshte si te thuash qe Ligjet e Njutnit jane shkatare per shkaterrimin e Perandorise Romake....teorite mbi superioritetin ndaj te tjereve e hasim prej fillimit te njerezimit POR kreacionistet duduka,sidomos keta evangjelistet fashist qe edhe ti si duket je viktime e tyre,nuk jane naiv.Pergjegjesine per racizmin duan t`ja hedhin teorise se evulucionit qe ta fshehin ndikimin kreacionist ne perkrahjen e superioritetit te kombeve/racave (Bibla) gjate kesaj periudhe.
> Ih,sa klerik mesjetar te krishtere e kane mbrojtur ate qe sot i themi racizem.


Survival of the fittest... Darvini ishte vet racist madje tha disa thenie qe e shokon cdo njeri normal. Por kjo nuk tregohet nga ateistet dhe evolucionistet pasi kjo le nje njolle te zeze ne teorine e evolucionit. Kjo fshihet nga ateistet ashtu sic fshihet nga hoxhallaret pedofilia e Muhamedit. Perse e beni kete, sju kuptojme, sua doni te miren shqiptareve.
Kur Darvini udhetonte ne vendet e amerikes latine ai thoshte se banoret e atyre vendeve ishin me te ngjashem me kafshet sesa me njeriun evropian. Ne nje thenie tjeter ai thoshte se raca e paster evropiane do t'i zhdukte racat tjera inferiore. Pra keto nuk i mesojme ne shkolla e universitete por mesojme se ne njerezit kemi prejardhjen nga speciet me te ulta (pra nga kafshet).
Se mohoj se ka pastora evangjeliste qe kane ide ekstremiste por nuk duhet te pergjithesohen krejt njerezit pasi kjo eshte gabim.
Ma ofro ore zoteri nje varg nga Bibla ku ajo ne nje varg mbeshtet racizmin. A e di ti ku eshte shkruar Bibla dhe kush e shkrojten Biblen, s'eshte shkruar Bibla as ne Gjermani, France e as ne UK apo USA, por ne Lindjen e Mesme kryesisht, dhe cfare kombesie kane patur ata, a ishin cifute apo angleze. Myslimanet shqiptare dhe shoket e tyre ateistet mendojne se Bibla eshte shkruajtur ne Serbi, dhe se krishterimi eshte 'fe e shkiejeve'?! Ptu injorancen e dreqit. Harrojne se Jezusi ishte lindur ne Izrael dhe se jetoi dhe predikoi ne Izrael, kur nuk kishte as Angli, as France e as Serbi.
Sa klerikë kishtare kane mbrojtur racizmin?! Sa klerike katolike e ortodokse na mesojne t'i lutemi Marise?! Sa klerike serbe mbrojten Milloshevicin dhe spastrimin etnik te shqiptareve te Kosoves. Sjetoj more une as per lidere katolike, protestante apo ortodokse, o zoteri i nderuar. Se mohojme se ka patur, ne te njejten kohe - I DENOJME. A ka baze ne tekstin Biblik - krishterim, jo, smirrem me ta. Sjam anetaresuar ne forum te debatoj per ta.
Ore zoteri librat e Darvinit nuk i kane shkruar evangjelistet, por vet i cmenduri Darwin. Lexo ne faqen 521 te librit 'The Descent of Man', nese priton, vij une e ta perkthej.

----------


## Meriamun

> Kjo d.m.th. se dy bijat e Lotit bene nje mekat te madh pasi dehen babain e tyre per te patur marrdhenie seksuale nga 'frika' se babai i tyre nuk do te kishte pasardhes. Ky eshte fundi i ngjarjes. Full stop. Spekulimet, shpikjet nga vetja dhe teorite e konspiracionit ja leme myslimaneve dhe ateisteve pasi une nuk kam kohe te merrem me to, dhe qe as qe jam anetaresuar ne kete forum te merrem me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Profetet nuk ishin pa mekat. Asnje i krishtere nuk beson se profetet ishin te pa mekate, edhe Bibla qe nga fillimi na tregon se Profetet benin mekate, por nuk d.m.th. se Perendia mbronte dhe lavderonte mekatet e tyre.
> 2. Bibla nuk e regjistron se Luti ishte profet, por vetem se ishte nje njeri i perendishem qe jetonte ne nje kohe kur beheshin mekate, amoralitet dhe padrejtesi te medha ne permasa kolosale. Duhet ta shiqojme krejt kontekstin e asaj kohe dhe asaj ngjarjeje ne kete rast, pra mos te harrojme se Loti ishte i rraskapitur dhe i tronditur psikologjikisht nga ajo qe i kishte pare e perjetuar me heret (lexo krejt pjesen se cfare i ndodhi sa ishte ne Sodoma). Kjo mund te te kishte ndikuar qe ai te humbaste paksa kontrollin mbi veten e tij por edhe nga djallezia e vajzave te tij te cilat bene kete mekat pasi cili njeri i drejte do te mendonte se vajzat e tij kane qellimin ta dehin e te kryejne mardhenie seksuale me babain e tyre.


Loti konsiderohet si profet ne Bibel dhe mos keqinformo njerezit ne lidhje me kete. A nuk ishin engjejt e Zotit te cilet I shkuan Lotit ne shtepi dhe populli I Sodomes deshi ti mbyse dhe te veproje me ta ashtu sic benin me njeri tjetrin. 
Nuk eshte aspak e mundur qe bijat e njeriu te cilit Zoti I dergon engjej te arrijne deri ne ate pike sa te dehin babain dhe te ngjizen me te. 

Nje pyetje tjeter..

*Si e shpjegon ti qe nje njeri si Davidi I zgjedhur nga Perendia ti rrembeje gruan dikujt
*

“Një mbrëmje u ngrit nga shtrati i tij dhe filloi të shëtisë në taracën e pallatit mbretëror. Nga taraca pa një grua që po bënte banjo; dhe gruaja ishte shumë e bukur. Kështu Davidi dërgoi të kërkojë informata për gruan; dhe i thanë: "Éshtë Bath-Sheba, bija e Eliamit, bashkëshortja e Hiteut Uriah". Davidi dërgoi lajmëtarë për ta marrë; kështu ajo erdhi tek ai dhe ajo ra në shtrat me të; pastaj u pastrua nga papastërtia e saj dhe u kthye në shtëpinë e vet. Gruaja mbeti me barrë dhe ia njoftoi Davidit, duke i thënë: "Jam me barrë" Sipas citatit biblik Davudi cilësohet si njeri të cilit i pëlqeu një grua e një ushtari tepër të sinqert, e pasi i mbeti gruaja e tij shtatzënë me Davidin, ai i bëri dinakëri që të shoqin e saj ta dërgoi në luftë, dhe urdhëroi komandantin që ta vret në front të luftës. ”… Në letër kishte shkruar kështu: "Vendoseni Uriahun në vijë të parë, ku beteja është më e ashpër, pastaj tërhiquni nga ai, me qëllim që të goditet dhe të vdesë". Ndërsa rrethonte qytetin, Joabi e vuri Uriahun në vendin ku e dinte se kishte njerëz trima. Banorët e qytetit bënë një dalje dhe sulmuan Joabin, disa nga shërbëtorët e Davidit ranë dhe vdiq edhe Hiteu Uriah”. 2 Samueli 11:2-26

Na e shpjego cik kete sepse dicka te tille edhe nje besimtar normal si puna jote dhe e e imja nuk do e bente ssi ka mundesi nje njeri si Davidi te beje dicka te tille?

----------


## jarigas

> Askush smi ka mesuar mua, kam mesuar nga historia. Kemi more i nderuar argumentat.


Biologjine e ke mesuar nga historia, zotrote!?? Apo nga Bibla!??




> Ne shek. 19 dhe 20 sidomos, racizmi ka qene ne kulm, saqe e dergoi boten ne prag te luftes boterore dhe ne holokaust.


Cilat "rraca" luftonin njera tjetren ne shekujt qe permend ti!??!
..





> Kreacioniste kane qene mos te themi 99.9% por besimi ne Zot nuk i ka nxitur te bejne padrejtesi, pasi *Perendia nuk e urdheron* aske te beje mekat e padrejtesi, sepse Bibla na thote se Perendia eshte Dashuri.


Nje "perendi" nuk ka perse te "urdheroje" neper libra fetarucesh, pasi si e tille, ploteson vullnetin e vet, vetvetiu!! Ketu qendron problemi me dudumet di puna jote, qe mendoni se librat e "shenjte" na qenkan plan-program per njeriun, mendime keto qe cojne ne coftimin e dhurares me te shtrenjte qe na ka bere "perendia": Intelektin!!!




> Survival of the fittest... Darvini ishte vet racist madje tha disa thenie qe e shokon cdo njeri normal. Por kjo nuk tregohet nga ateistet dhe evolucionistet pasi kjo le nje njolle te zeze ne teorine e evolucionit.


 Mesia, ku dallon ti nga dudumet islamike kur flasin per Biblen nisur vetem pallitjet e ndonje hoxhe apo nga propaganda e ndonje siti islamik!??!
Cilat jane kete "theniet" qe shock-okan nje njeri "normal"(ke parasysh vetveten me normal, drejt?!)



> Kjo fshihet nga ateistet ashtu sic fshihet nga hoxhallaret pedofilia e Muhamedit. Perse e beni kete, sju kuptojme, sua doni te miren shqiptareve.


Pse iu duhka ateisteve te fshehin dicja qe eshte shkruar nga Darwin, qe ishre bir pastori e fetar per vete!?? Ndarja e njerezve ne taborre, e me mua o kunder meje, eshte tipike per dudumet, e ti je pikerisht nje prej tyre!!! Te jesh i krishtere, nuk te ben me te mencur se nje mysliman apo pagan, e as me te kulturuar, e te pellasesh pa pushim per gjera qe s'kupton, te ve ne nje rang me gomeret islamike!!



> Kur Darvini udhetonte ne vendet e amerikes latine ai thoshte se banoret e atyre vendeve ishin me te ngjashem me kafshet sesa me njeriun evropian. Ne nje thenie tjeter ai thoshte se raca e paster evropiane do t'i zhdukte racat tjera inferiore.


Po ku, ku e ka thene, mor dudum, te Kulka e Rojes, a!?? Silli pra citimet e perpikta nga libri i Darwinit




> Pra keto nuk i mesojme ne shkolla e universitete por mesojme se ne njerezit kemi prejardhjen nga speciet me te ulta (pra nga kafshet).


Ne cilin universitet ke studiuar ti, Mesia!??
. 


> Sjam anetaresuar ne forum te debatoj per ta.
> Ore zoteri librat e Darvinit nuk i kane shkruar evangjelistet, por vet i cmenduri Darwin. Lexo ne faqen 521 te librit 'The Descent of Man', nese priton, vij une e ta perkthej.


Po ti sille shkrimin  qe te kane treguar ne salle, Mesia, te shohim ne ia kalon dot dudumeve te tjere!!!! Veshtire qe nje dudum si ti, te kete lexuar tere librin e Darwinit, por, njesoj si krimbat islamike, pellet me te madhe mbi cka ke degjuar ne mbledhjet e dudumeve  nga hoxha i "krishtere" !!!
Sikur te krishteret te kishin mbetur si ti gjate historise , e te mos kishin hapur mendjen si Darwini e Njutoni, mjer per njerezimin!!!
Ti je turpi i mendimit te krishtere, Mesia, po aq sa Albo!!

----------

drague (09-10-2014)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Loti konsiderohet si profet ne Bibel dhe mos keqinformo njerezit ne lidhje me kete. A nuk ishin engjejt e Zotit te cilet I shkuan Lotit ne shtepi dhe populli I Sodomes deshi ti mbyse dhe te veproje me ta ashtu sic benin me njeri tjetrin. 
> Nuk eshte aspak e mundur qe bijat e njeriu te cilit Zoti I dergon engjej te arrijne deri ne ate pike sa te dehin babain dhe te ngjizen me te.


Ti e di me mire sepse Bibla eshte gabim. Ti nga 1000 kilometra larg e mijera vite me vone e di me mire. Kush ju futi keto mend te idioteve. Njerez si ju keshtu shkojne ne Irak nga Kosova dhe hedhin veten ne ere. Mish per top. Edhe Maria nena e Jezusit ka patur kontakt me engjuj, a thote Bibla se ka qene Profete. Pasi kete ngjarje e njeh edhe Kurani, a thote Kurani se Maria ishte profete. Eja ofro kunderargument nese ke.




> Nje pyetje tjeter..
> 
> *Si e shpjegon ti qe nje njeri si Davidi I zgjedhur nga Perendia ti rrembeje gruan dikujt
> *
> 
> Një mbrëmje u ngrit nga shtrati i tij dhe filloi të shëtisë në taracën e pallatit mbretëror. Nga taraca pa një grua që po bënte banjo; dhe gruaja ishte shumë e bukur. Kështu Davidi dërgoi të kërkojë informata për gruan; dhe i thanë: "Éshtë Bath-Sheba, bija e Eliamit, bashkëshortja e Hiteut Uriah". Davidi dërgoi lajmëtarë për ta marrë; kështu ajo erdhi tek ai dhe ajo ra në shtrat me të; pastaj u pastrua nga papastërtia e saj dhe u kthye në shtëpinë e vet. Gruaja mbeti me barrë dhe ia njoftoi Davidit, duke i thënë: "Jam me barrë" Sipas citatit biblik Davudi cilësohet si njeri të cilit i pëlqeu një grua e një ushtari tepër të sinqert, e pasi i mbeti gruaja e tij shtatzënë me Davidin, ai i bëri dinakëri që të shoqin e saj ta dërgoi në luftë, dhe urdhëroi komandantin që ta vret në front të luftës.  Në letër kishte shkruar kështu: "Vendoseni Uriahun në vijë të parë, ku beteja është më e ashpër, pastaj tërhiquni nga ai, me qëllim që të goditet dhe të vdesë". Ndërsa rrethonte qytetin, Joabi e vuri Uriahun në vendin ku e dinte se kishte njerëz trima. Banorët e qytetit bënë një dalje dhe sulmuan Joabin, disa nga shërbëtorët e Davidit ranë dhe vdiq edhe Hiteu Uriah. 2 Samueli 11:2-26
> 
> Na e shpjego cik kete sepse dicka te tille edhe nje besimtar normal si puna jote dhe e e imja nuk do e bente ssi ka mundesi nje njeri si Davidi te beje dicka te tille?


Davidi ishte mekatar, si une e si ti. 500 here ta perseris qe deshiron. 1. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 2. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 3. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 4. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 5. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 6. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 7. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 8. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 9. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 10. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 11. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 12. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 13. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 14. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 15. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 16. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat. 17. Te qenurit profet nuk d.m.th. se ai njeri nuk ben gabim dhe nuk ben mekat...
edhe nja 500 here tjera se ti spo kuptojshe shqip. TE QENURIT PROFET NUK D.M.TH. SE AI PERSON ESHTE I PA MEKAT. Nese skupton shqip ta shkruaj anglisht. BEING A PROPHET DOESN'T MAKE THAT PERSON SINLESS. 

Cfare gjuhe kupton ti? A je shqiptar? A je serb? A je amerikan apo italian? Trego. Cka ka per t'u spjeguar ketu, Davidi beri mekat. Bibla regjistron edhe mekate tjera qe kane bere njerez te ndryshem. Nese se pranon historicitetin e kesaj ngjarjeje mos me humb kohe, sepse kur them se besoj ne Bibel dhe ne historicitetin e saj, nuk them se besoj tek Meriamun, Albo, Jarigasi apo Semiku. Tung, te gjitha te mirat ne jete. Ke pyetje eja, ke konspiraci futu tek nenforumi mysliman dhe ai ateist aty do te te katapultojme se aty e ke vendin.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Biologjine e ke mesuar nga historia, zotrote!?? Apo nga Bibla!??


Ofroje ti se pari nje argument nga Bibla ku nxitet racizmi, pasi keto pretendime i bejne ateiste sikur ti. 

Une nuk genjej, nese me nxen duke genjyer eja faktoje dhe une do te jem i pari qe do te kerkoj falje publikisht pra vet ketu ne forum. Pergjigje me te gjate do te te ofroj ne vazhdim.

----------


## Meriamun

.............

----------


## semiku

> Askush smi ka mesuar mua, kam mesuar nga historia.


Aha,per problematiken e evulucionit dhe Darwinin ke mesuar nga lenda e historise...e cka ke mesuar atje,me siguri derdellitjet e besimtareve te motivuar qe gjasme gjerat negative qe i ka sjellur kjo teori shoqerise,apo jo ? Sipas teje shoh qe i permend racizmin dhe fashizmin qe gjoja i paska sjellur kjo teori ? buahah
Epo,nese une i marr inkuzicionin dhe kryqezatat (midis tjerave) dhe them qe per kete eshte fajtor Krishterimi/idete e Jezu Krishtit,do qendronte ?
Njejte ndodh edhe me Darwinin dhe Evulucionin,mirren disa teori tjera si socijal-darvinistet,eugenika,Mengele etj. ku Evulucioni dhe Darwini nuk kane te bejne me ta fare dhe sulmojne nje Teori.Nje Teori shkencore nuk mundet te jete pergjegjese nese ndokush e keqperdor,ne te kunderten mjafton ta marrim si shebull inkuzicionin apo Kryqezatat dhe te them edhe une : Ja sa te keqija i ka sjellur njerezve krishterimi,kjo eshte deshmi qe krishterimi eshte krim.



> Kemi more i nderuar argumentat.


Kush jeni more JU ?! po sjelli ore cka pret.



> Ne shek. 19 dhe 20 sidomos, racizmi ka qene ne kulm, saqe e dergoi boten ne prag te luftes boterore dhe ne holokaust.


Pikesepari racizmi eshte qysh nga koherat e lashta,por ka filluar me te madhe ne epoken e kolonijalizmit ,prej zbulimit te Amerikes deri me koherat moderne te viteve 40. te shekullit te kaluar.Ndersa Teorija ne 50 vitet e fundit eshte e avancuar dhe e pranuar ne shtresat e arsimuara.
Aha,racizmi arriti kulmin ne shek.19/20 edhe ate u sakatuan ndermjet veti, kush,cilat raca ? Evropianet ndermjet veti ww1,ww2.
Motivi ishte gjasme Teorija e Darwinit,ndersa para Darwinit nuk kishte racizem,skllaveri,padrejtesi ndaj klasave dhe femrave kishte vetem Liri.E gjitha kur religjionet abrahamike ishin ne kulm ndersa faktet e larte permendura ishin te gjithpranishme me mijera vite hehe
Pikerisht duke ju falemenderuar Darwinit,nje kundershtari te madh te skllaverise (Darwini ka qene abolicionist) e kemi tejkaluar edhe racizmin.Teorija e Evulucionit ne thelb eshte antiraciste - sepse direkt te thote qe termi race nuk ka kuptimin biologjik,nuk egziston.Dallimet gjenetike jane te vogla dhe nuk i percjellin kufijt e "racave",shume here ka me pak dallime midis "racave" te ndryshme se sa midis kombeve te ndryshme te nje race.Qe nuk eshte raciste te tregon Teorija Ev. edhe nga aspekti i epidiomologjise e cila te thote : egzistimi specieve/rasave  te ndryshme eshte baze per mbijetimin e nje specie,apo,sa me e vogel te jete llojllojshmerija e species gjasat per tu paraqitur semundjet qe do e asgjesojne ne teresi specien/racen jane teper te medha ... shkurt ,nga aspekti i Teorise se Evulucionit ne thelb por edhe ajo moderne,racizmi eshte e Keqe socijale ...por kujt ti shkruash se ,mjafton nje fletushke e kretenoisteve qe te shkruhet budalliqe.



> Edhe myslimanet ore kane patur skllever por kjo nuk d.m.th. se kete e benin sepse mendonin se jane krijesa inferiore. Qellimi i skllaverimit ishte pra shfrytezimi i sklleverve fizikisht e jo sepse ishin raciste. Njejte edhe me shtetet evropiane.


Shuj mara,ta hangsha logjiken.



> Kreacioniste kane qene mos te themi 99.9% por besimi ne Zot nuk i ka nxitur te bejne padrejtesi, pasi Perendia nuk e urdheron aske te beje mekat e padrejtesi, sepse Bibla na thote se Perendia eshte Dashuri.


Edhe ku errdhem ? atje ku ne fillim te thash KEQPERDORIMI i nje ideje,i nje Teorije.Per shokun tend ne Qiell,mjekerrbarrdhin ke mirekuptim qe te distancohesh prej besimtareve mekatar dhe kriminel por urrejtja ndaj pales tjeter dhe paditurija nuk ta lejon kete ,apo jo ?



> Survival of the fittest...


Dhe cka me kete term ? ti je aq i paditur qe eshte qesharake,jo vetem qe nuk din gje nga nje problematik shume komplekse,jo vetem qe nuk e din as biografine e Darwinit dhe rrjedhen e mendimit evulucionist por je nje trashanik i papare.Si guxon ore te kapesh dhe te sulmosh nje problematik qe se kupton fare ?!!
Termi nuk eshte i Darwinit,por ajo vie nga te ashtequajtur socijal-darvinistet pra e kane perdorur te tjeret e jo Darwini.Darwini teorine e tij nuk e ka transferuar ne shoqerine njerezore por tjeter kush, e ai eshte filozofi britaanik Herber Spenser.Pra kur perdor kete term atehere akuzo Spenserin dhe te tjeret.
Ndersa termin as qe din ta shtjellosh me siguri.Nuk e din prapavijen.



> Darvini ishte vet racist madje tha disa thenie qe e shokon cdo njeri normal. Por kjo nuk tregohet nga ateistet dhe evolucionistet pasi kjo le nje njolle te zeze ne teorine e evolucionit.


Pse ishte racist Darwini ? Bjeri theniet e tij qe te paskan shokuar ?
Cka fshehin ateistet dhe evulucionistet,na sjell ti njollat e zeza ne drite te Diellit,ti shohim.



> Kjo fshihet nga ateistet ashtu sic fshihet nga hoxhallaret pedofilia e Muhamedit. Perse e beni kete, sju kuptojme, sua doni te miren shqiptareve.


Cka fshehin ateiste/evulucionistet nuk e kuptoj ! 
Po pse ti nuk i ja ben te ditur abrahamikeve tjere te cmendur si ti avanturat dhe prostitucionin e te madhit te juaj Abrahamit ... e fsheh sepse ke turp.



> Kur Darvini udhetonte ne vendet e amerikes latine ai thoshte se banoret e atyre vendeve ishin me te ngjashem me kafshet sesa me njeriun evropian. Ne nje thenie tjeter ai thoshte se raca e paster evropiane do t'i zhdukte racat tjera inferiore. Pra keto nuk i mesojme ne shkolla e universitete por mesojme se ne njerezit kemi prejardhjen nga speciet me te ulta (pra nga kafshet).


Sjelli bardh e zi ti shohim cka paska thene Darwini sipas teje.



> Ma ofro ore zoteri nje varg nga Bibla ku ajo ne nje varg mbeshtet racizmin. A e di ti ku eshte shkruar Bibla dhe kush e shkrojten Biblen, s'eshte shkruar Bibla as ne Gjermani, France e as ne UK apo USA, por ne Lindjen e Mesme kryesisht, dhe cfare kombesie kane patur ata, a ishin cifute apo angleze.


Kur njerez si puna jote te me tregojne kush e ka shkrua Biblen,pika qe sna bie...po ja Dhajten e Vjeter ta shkruan hebrejet ndersa te Rejen ta shkruan Mjekermdhenjt Grek.
Perse e tere Dhjata jote e Re eshte antihebreje dhe proRomake ?



> Ore zoteri librat e Darvinit nuk i kane shkruar evangjelistet, por vet i cmenduri Darwin. Lexo ne faqen 521 te librit 'The Descent of Man', nese priton, vij une e ta perkthej.


Ne kete mes je TI i vetmi i paditur (jo i cmendur)...Sjell faqen 521 te shohim cka shkruan.
Sjelle ne origjinal nuk ka nevoje te ma perkthej nje azilant i shkuar ne Perendim qe kemba duars dhe shkokerrdhafce (njejte si Biblen ) e ka mesuar anglishten apo cilen gjuhe te shtetit mikprites e din.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ja pse ju ''besimtarit e fese se Pavlit'' me emrin Krishterizem nuk jeni kerkah ! Zoti i Lartesuar ne Kuran te gjithe Pejgamberet i permend si shembull , me moralet me te larta , te ruajtur nga mekatet . Kurse Bibla shpif per ta , i akuzon per inceste , i akuzon per imoralitet , i akuzon per krime !!! Kurani eshte Drite ne dallim me Biblen me plote shpifje dhe akuza ndaj te derguarave te Zotit . Kurani veretet eshte fjala e Zotit . Kurse Bibla eshte fjala e Pavlit apo ideologjia e tij !


Kurani s'ben asgje, perpos trushperlarje. Ashtu sikur teoria e evolucionit manipulon me njerez ashtu edhe Kurani i dergon popuj te tere drejt rrjedhjes se gjakut si lum. Keto konspiraci 'jo feja e Palit, jo feja e Pavllit' i prune organizatat islamiste pas Luftes per t'i manipuluar njerezit, su mjaftoi kjo, por i tru shperlane njerez te tere deri sa te jene ne gjendje te presin kokat e te miturve. Shiqo cfare bejne njerez si Lavdrim Muhaxherri.
Kemi argumentat qe jo rrallehere jane ofruar ne forum. Ik more idiot me dy vargje ti shpik teori konspirative, kur dihet se feja jote thote se profeti yt ra ne shtrat me vajzen e shokut e cila ishte vetem 9 vjecare, ndersa libri yt thote se ky arab ishte meshire per krejt njerezimin. Nuk mshelet dielli me shoshe. S'eshte mekat a?! He ta hanksha trurin ty me ketchup e me majonez.

----------


## mesia4ever

Semiku dhe Jarigas nuk replikoj me ju sepse ju sillni vetem ofendime kryesisht. Ani ky Semiku per ta treguar injorancen e tij te permasave kolosale thote se Dhiata e Re eshte shkruajtur nga greket. Pali, Marku, Mateu, Gjoni keta ishin greke a?!
Dhiata e Re eshte liber 'pro romak'?! Ju as sdini e as nuk i leni te tjeret te ju mesojne.
Jarigas se nje specie nuk evoluon ne specie tjeter nuk ma mesojne mua 'evangjelistet, protestantet apo katoliket' por te dhenat shkencore te cilat i ka krejt bota sot. Sju pergjigjem sepse ju mundoheni ta ktheni luften e argumentave ne konflikte personale. Ejani kerkoni falje per ofendime qe beni pastaj mund te debatojme, ne te kundert mos replikoni ne kete teme sepse tema s'eshte hapur per t'u share me ju por thjesht kisha disa replika dhe pergjigje.

P.s. Drague mos e mbeshtet padrejtesine e fyerjet sepse sdo te kesh kurrfare perfitimi, pervecse nese deshironi te ndaheni ne taborre 'neve po neve'.

----------

